# New ipod for theology lectures, or theology book instead?



## RamistThomist (Aug 2, 2013)

My ipod, which I mostly used for theology lectures, died. I save about $30 a month (personal spending money) and that means about five months for a new ipod. On the flip side, I could usethat $130-$150 to buy some heavy theology books; both choices would benefit over the long run. Which is the better stewardship?


----------



## Tim (Aug 2, 2013)

You can get generic mp3 players for $20 or less these days. A quick check on the internet indicates that there are bare-bones players that can be acquired for less than $10. All an iPod gets you is 1) cool factor, 2) better interface/controls. The audio sounds the same.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 2, 2013)

False dichotomy! Get a used one off of ebay or craigslist. A regular mp3 player may even do the trick.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 2, 2013)

Tim said:


> You can get generic mp3 players for $20 or less these days. A quick check on the internet indicates that there are bare-bones players that can be acquired for less than $10. All an iPod gets you is 1) cool factor, 2) better interface/controls. The audio sounds the same.



I'll check that out. Aside from the internet, what are the best stores that carry said generic mp3 players?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 2, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > You can get generic mp3 players for $20 or less these days. A quick check on the internet indicates that there are bare-bones players that can be acquired for less than $10. All an iPod gets you is 1) cool factor, 2) better interface/controls. The audio sounds the same.
> ...


I've seen them at Walmart, Target, Best Buy, etc. Many of those places also price match.


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> I'll check that out. Aside from the internet, what are the best stores that carry said generic mp3 players?



Frys starts at about $15, but I'd probably look in the $20-25 range. FRYS.com | Mp3

WalMart starts about $12, but again I'd probably look to double that. Eclipse 4GB MP3 Player, CLD4SL: Audio : Walmart.com

Target's going to run about $10 more than WalMart, and I'd probably look in the $30 range there. 

Frankly, for what an IPod costs, I'd go with an Android tablet and use it for MP3s.


----------



## mossy (Aug 2, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> My ipod, which I mostly used for theology lectures, died. I save about $30 a month (personal spending money) and that means about five months for a new ipod. On the flip side, I could usethat $130-$150 to buy some heavy theology books; both choices would benefit over the long run. Which is the better stewardship?



Sent you a pm about a possible solution.
Terry


----------



## sevenzedek (Aug 2, 2013)

$50 and my iPod Touch 32 GB 2nd Gen is your's. You pay shipping. It still has a good battery life.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 4, 2013)

Consider also that most cell phones these days play mp3's very easily. Whether you download the mp3 file(s) directly to your phone, or copy the file(s) via USB transfer, it's pretty straightforward. So you may already have a solution and be able to save your money...or spend it on some new books! 

That being said, the advice about perhaps purchasing an Android tablet is good advice. My father-in-law surprised me with a Kindle Fire HD and I have thoroughly enjoyed it for books, mp3's, and the many theology/biblical studies pdf's I read each week. If you watch for sales, I've seen the 7" Kindle Fire HD for as low as $160. And you may find that a different brand/model serves you even better, and for less money.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 4, 2013)

Save for a smart phone off contract. invest in a good android phone that allows you to put in an SD Card in it, and you can have a mp3 player together. Keep the SD card just for theological lectures. You can buy Galaxy S2/3 off contract pretty cheap, and you save a LOT of money long term because you are not on a contract with a cell carrier. Personally, I bought the Nexus 4 off contract from google and I pay 25 dollars a year for Amazon mp3 streaming prime. I can up load all my music (or get it matched) and stream it to my phone or download it for later use. Google Play offers the same service at a better rate, but it is not available in Canada so alas I cannot use it.


----------



## Joyful Noise (Aug 8, 2013)

I second the smart phone idea- I got a used 1st gen iphone a few years ago and jailbroke it (not illegal, just voids the warranty, to which I wouldn't have had access anyway) so that I could put a prepaid T-mobile SIM card in- I get 1,000 minutes/year and no data plan. It's great for reading kindle books and if the headphone jack wasn't broken I'd use it for mp3s in a heartbeat. Also useful for morning devos (ESV is free on kindle and they have a free app) when I am nursing the baby.

I have had good luck with Sansa mp3 players- the "clip" models run in the $30-50 range depending on sales, storage, and how new the model is. From oldest to newest there is: clip, clip +, and zip clip.


----------

